# Bobman SL bedding spreader



## LrBen (Dec 30, 2017)

Little update on this. Been down a couple of times in the last few months as we worked on mounting the motor to the hydraulic pump. Last weekend we got it moving and managed to do some initial testing with the car batteries.
We found that the car batteries available to us were not really suitable for the task. At full speed and sawdust spreading the motor pulled around 130amps. The battery voltages were sagging under load so they will be replaced with some Lifepo4 batteries that have been locally sourced.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

World's most expensive shovel+wheelbarrow 😂

Neat idea - no diesel crap in my steak.


----------

